# Not laying egg



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

I have 4 pair of pigeon. 2 pair is nesting since 3 weeks, female pigeon continue sitting on nest but they are not laying any egg. 2 weeks ago I have seen their male always chasing them, even female can not eat for their male. Now both male want to have sex but female is not interested. What happend ? I dont know much about pigeon, anybody know plz let me know.
Thank you


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure they have up to 14 hours of sunlight


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Be patient, they will take their time before laying any eggs


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

They could be a young pair 'experimenting' for their first time. So give them some time and w/enough light and, well you'll get an egg.


----------



## Mr Giant Runt (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you change anything in their surroundings? 

Like the members above, the eggs and babies will come with additional sunlight. Its just a matter of time. If they are young they take longer, if you paired them up for the first time they take longer also. If you made any changes to the coop or surroundings, that will affect the timing also.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> I have 4 pair of pigeon. 2 pair is nesting since 3 weeks, female pigeon continue sitting on nest but they are not laying any egg. 2 weeks ago I have seen their male always chasing them, even female can not eat for their male. Now both male want to have sex but female is not interested. What happend ? I dont know much about pigeon, anybody know plz let me know.
> Thank you


how do you know they are all pairs? if there are more cocks than hens it will be stressful in the loft.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Now i know the reason why this world is that much stressfull!!


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw them mating. No recent change on their surround. They r my home since 45 days. I dont know why last two weeks both female lost their interest to mate their male. Its true they r not getting enough sunlight.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> I saw them mating. No recent change on their surround. They r my home since 45 days. I dont know why last two weeks both female lost their interest to mate their male. Its true they r not getting enough sunlight.


same sex pairs will act mate..and hens do top other birds as well..but it is usually a good indicator you have a true pair there.

If eggs do not make an apperance after a few months then you either have two cocks paired up or infertile hen.


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

*not laying eggs*

there are two reason why a pair will not laying eggs and that is as follows
1) old hen laying egg only once a year
2) there is internal form ( paratyphoid attack to the uteres)

For the first cause there is no cure but if it is the second one, then all you need to do is find Rocilin 500 mg.
Use half the tablet in the night and put a couple of drops of water in the pigeons beak.
On the third day use the other half and then use Evion 400 Mg for about 8 days continously.
during the course dont allow them to mate.
after this allow them to mate and you will have the eggs coming.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pilanka said:


> there are two reason why a pair will not laying eggs and that is as follows
> 1) old hen laying egg only once a year
> 2) there is internal form ( paratyphoid attack to the uteres)
> 
> ...


Actually there are a lot more than only two reasons.

Seems (from this and other posts) that you like to give out medication answers without knowing the full facts.
Not very helpful in a forum situation where information could be taken generally and do more harm than good.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

If two male got paired and mate, they will nest ? My all pair is nesting and they are making me confused lolz. Anyway Im enjoying and learning from all your post. Thank you guys a lot keep in touch with replying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> If two male got paired and mate, they will nest ? My all pair is nesting and they are making me confused lolz. Anyway Im enjoying and learning from all your post. Thank you guys a lot keep in touch with replying.


yes they will nest and even lay on eggs and hatch them if you put them in there from another pair.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

My short face budapest laid one egg at 12th april and the 2nd egg laid at 20th april. What should i do ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> My short face budapest laid one egg at 12th april and the 2nd egg laid at 20th april. What should i do ?


Can this breed feed their own babies? are the pair sitting on the first egg? if yes to both of these..then toss the second egg.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

I got a new problem. My short face budapest laid one egg first and the seceond one laid 9 days later. So I give the seceond one to another pair for fostering. Everything was the egg will be hatch within 4 days. But the foster mother leave egg for about 1 hour, the egg get cold I mean no temp on the egg. The foster mother is not sitting on egg regularly. The egg will incubate if she sit on it ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> I got a new problem. My short face budapest laid one egg first and the seceond one laid 9 days later. So I give the seceond one to another pair for fostering. Everything was the egg will be hatch within 4 days. But the foster mother leave egg for about 1 hour, the egg get cold I mean no temp on the egg. The foster mother is not sitting on egg regularly. The egg will incubate if she sit on it ?


depends on the weather there..if it is warm and they are only an hour off the egg/s then it still can be viable.. where is her mate? he should be sitting on it too.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Short face budapest can raise two babies ? Some told me short face budapest pigeon can not raise two babies.


----------

